

An exercise in Refactoring - Playing around with Monoids and Endomorphisms - philippelh
http://debasishg.blogspot.ca/2013/03/an-exercise-in-refactoring-playing.html

======
mercurial
Colour me unconvinced: the imperative solution takes about as many lines and
is easier to read.

